
Panera losing nearly all workers in fast-food turnover crisis - kimsk112
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/other/panera-losing-nearly-all-workers-in-fast-food-turnover-crisis/ar-AAGvgUv
======
fibbery
Fast food owners: let's mechanize all processes and take away all agency from
our workers so they're easily replaceable!

Also fast food owners: none of our workers enjoy their jobs and leave after a
few months why is that

~~~
rsj_hn
public: Yeah, we have record low unemployment and rising wages.

Also public: Oh no, employers paying the lowest wages are having trouble
retaining workers due to their workers having better options! This is because
workers have no agency! Proof that employers are being abusive!

* * *

Really, this is all good news. A tight labor market makes labor more
expensive. This makes labor more scarce for employers, which creates things
like labor shortages and high turnover, forcing employers to use robots that
help take orders and more automation to increase labor productivity.

It's a good thing. It allows higher living standards and wages by increasing
the capital/labor ratio so that each worker can produce more per hour.

But businesses often need to be forced into it by tight labor markets, so
productivity is often pro-cyclic: tight labor demand creates more productivity
and rising wages.

That someone would whine about rising wages and labor scarcity and strain a
mental muscle or two as they try to cast this as some form of worker
oppression is pretty shocking.

